# Can I pull this off?



## jeezy1027

Can I pull this watch off? I’ve been lusting after a santos and this blue one came out and now I’m not sure if I should stick with the medium or jf coukd pull off this large. I have a 6.65 inch wrist. Thanks for the input!


----------



## SaoDavi

I'd pull it off as quick as possible and hand it back to the AD.

I think the Medium is better sized, unless you like that Panerai look. 

I have the Medium on a 7.25" wrist and its fine. It will have even more presence on your wrist.


----------



## zent26

No


----------



## stebesplace

Nope. I mean wear what you like, but just know you can’t really tell without a full body image in the mirror.


----------



## orpheo

I'm a sucker for big watches, so I vote 'yes'. Take photo with a bit more distance from your wrist and you'll get a much more honest view of what this watch looks like on your arm.


----------



## SLWoodster

Pulling it off requires we see your full picture. And i don’t want to do that either.


----------



## JSnipes

I'm in agreement with everyone that to get an honest answer we would need a mirror pic.


----------



## Simon

nope


----------



## Coffee1905

No. It looks a bit too big on you. Sorry.


----------



## bombaywalla

JSnipes said:


> I'm in agreement with everyone that to get an honest answer we would need a mirror pic.


No need for a mirror pix. @SaoDavi said it right — hurry up & take it off your wrist. It looks terrible on you…
Get a smaller size…
FWIW.


----------



## coconutpolygon

Nope. if it were another watch (a diver perhaps) maybe you could get away with it. but the Santos looks better when it's proportionately "smaller" on wrist. Go for the medium for sure.


----------



## watch_monkey76

My honest opinion, and please remember that this is just an opinion from a stranger, is that this watch is too large for your wrist. It is a very cool watch though, so I can understand why you would want one


----------



## JSnipes

bombaywalla said:


> No need for a mirror pix. @SaoDavi said it right — hurry up & take it off your wrist. It looks terrible on you…
> Get a smaller size…
> FWIW.


I've seen huge differences between wrist shots and full body shots. I refuse to give an opinion based on just a wrist shot but that is just me.


----------



## Ginseng108

No. It looks more like a cuff bracelet than a watch on you at those proportions.


----------



## Seabee1

I am all in favor of encouraging the OP to wear what he likes. Nobody in the real world is going to care one way or the other and if someone did get all huffy about it then it's most likely someone from here. OP wear what you like


----------



## Sugman

Your wrist and your watch, but since you asked for opinions…


----------



## flaggermi

I say yes. That is an awesome watch and it's going to have a presence regardless of size.

Go for it. I would.


----------



## emj84

It’s an great watch, however, I with them majority on this one and it’s a no for me.


----------



## thebabybull

That is a no for me as well. The case is too big, and the lugs make it's size even more pronounced. I would definitely go with a smaller case size.


----------



## Crisker

No. It's YUGE.


----------



## Roningrad

Sorry, it doesn’t get a hall pass like divers often do.


----------



## Eric_M

I'd go smaller


----------



## Bruce R

Looks good to me. If I were you I'd go with the big one. It will wear big at first then you will get used to it and you'll be happy you got the bigger one. I used to be a proponent of "appropriate sized" watches but lately I've been ramping up and loving the large sized watches.


----------



## rnosky

Way too big.


----------



## OogieBoogie

Definitely go smaller. That's usually my advice, but this time I'm right 😉


----------



## cykrops

Looks like there could be lug overhang. Hard to tell from these pics.


----------



## NE_Colour_U_Like

coconutpolygon said:


> Nope. if it were another watch (a diver perhaps) maybe you could get away with it. but the Santos looks better when it's proportionately "smaller" on wrist. Go for the medium for sure.


I agree with this. It's not the size alone that's the problem - it's size + styling. The Santos is a classic model with classic styling, therefore looks better in smaller sizes, IMO.


----------



## WhiskeyTengu

No offense but if you have to ask, IMO you already seem to lack the self confidence to actually pull it off.

To me there are the following:

- those who wear a big watch because it's their fashion preference. WUS size purists think it looks horrible, but the guys actually wearing them tend to have the personality that wears these more often than their body type.

- those who wear big watches because they are fans of a particular brand model or style (Big Pilot and Panerai comes to mind). The DNA of these watches demand that no compromise to the size is taken, at the expense of a large but pure presence on the wrist. The self confidence to wear these watches comes with the territory. It's either there or it's not.

- those who no matter how thick or thin their wrist is, are just timid in general and constantly seeking affirmation for their fashion sense. Their comfort is likely to be dependent on how many likes they receive while wearing a specific watch.

These aren't absolutes and obviously just my opinion based on personal observations I've made over the years, but there is definitely some substance to them.

Not knowing you I can't measure your personality. I could take a guess based on this post.

If the shoe fits (or rather if the watch fits) though...


----------



## mr_arlequin

NE_Colour_U_Like said:


> I agree with this. It's not the size alone that's the problem - it's size + styling. The Santos is a classic model with classic styling, therefore looks better in smaller sizes, IMO.


This^


----------



## UDIVER

Agree with others, too large.


----------



## watchbobby

I'm with those saying you need a better shot- with close-ups like that it's too hard to tell which one would look better on you. For all intents and purposes, they pretty much look the same. Pull the camera back a ways and try again.

P.S.- The Santos is a nice watch but I think there's 's other variations that would look better on you.


----------



## M_Milaguet

Too large in my opinion, even as a sports watch. Here's how the watch was worn in the 80s by Tour de France winner Greg Lemond.


----------



## bigclive2011

No, far too big IMO, go for the smaller size.


----------



## savka

Ultimately comes down to your style and preference. Big watches have been fashionable for awhile now and people like wearing them so it wouldn't really look out of place. I happen to think that size Santos looks a bit like a wall clock on your wrist, but I often have that thought on this forum and generally prefer smaller watches in general. 

If you like it, rock the **** out of it.


----------



## stebesplace

M_Milaguet said:


> Too large in my opinion, even as a sports watch. Here's how the watch was worn in the 80s by Tour de France winner Greg Lemond.


Talk about shock resistant!!!


----------



## babaraul

you are asking, so ... NO. Stick with the medium.


----------



## Bruce R

WhiskeyTengu said:


> No offense but if you have to ask, IMO you already seem to lack the self confidence to actually pull it off.
> 
> To me there are the following:
> 
> - those who wear a big watch because it's their fashion preference. WUS size purists think it looks horrible, but the guys actually wearing them tend to have the personality that wears these more often than their body type.
> 
> - those who wear big watches because they are fans of a particular brand model or style (Big Pilot and Panerai comes to mind). The DNA of these watches demand that no compromise to the size is taken, at the expense of a large but pure presence on the wrist. The self confidence to wear these watches comes with the territory. It's either there or it's not.
> 
> - those who no matter how thick or thin their wrist is, are just timid in general and constantly seeking affirmation for their fashion sense. Their comfort is likely to be dependent on how many likes they receive while wearing a specific watch.


Don't forget about people that like large watches because their eyes aren't great and they can read a large watch better.


----------



## jdub

Wrist shots taken from above tend to warp the proportions and doesn't really give a good idea of how a watch actually looks on your wrist. 

The reason I am gonna say no is because you asking and not because of the photo. If you were certain and liked it you wouldn't need to ask. 
The trend is also moving to smaller time pieces , maybe give the medium a go.


----------



## gstand

Nice watch......nice size - for* Shaquille O'Neal*


----------



## Broke Dad

I'm in the "wear what you want" camp.

But you asked for a reason, OP. You clearly have some hesitation about it, so you must think something doesn't work or isn't quite right with it. If when you first put it on you felt great about it, you would've posted a different thread like "Look what I got today!". Stuff to consider, good luck with your choice.


----------



## WatchEnthusiast1983

I think it looks fine, but I like a big watch.


----------



## WatchEnthusiast1983

On second inspection of the picture, I double down on my yes vote. The case isn't too big for your wrist, and the lugs seem to curve down nicely so that the bracelet wraps comfortably around the wrist? Am I right? If the lugs shot straight out from the case, you'd have an issue. Don't listen to these guys who wear 39 mm on their 7.5" wrists. THEY look weird.


----------



## Ptmd

I have same wrist size OP and that's too big for me, i think the Santos doesn't suit on the bigger size


----------



## paul-smith

I like big!


----------



## BePhreed

No, not at all. I have a similar wrist size and have come to terms with not being able to pull off some watches, no matter how much I like them. An oversized watch is as much of a faux pas as an oversized suit. Brand or price range doesn't make it any less worse.


----------



## olske59

jeezy1027 said:


> Can I pull this watch off?


Way too large for your scrawny wrist. 🤣 Go down a size.


----------



## chillwill120

Looks ridiculously big, get the medium.


----------



## Nokie

It can work, if you like it. 

IMHO, I too would look at the medium size if possible.


----------



## paul-smith

Worse case scenario wear it around the neck:



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flavor_Flav


----------



## debussychopin

No.


----------



## councilwatches

I have been obsessed with the new Santos models since they were first released and have tried many versions in both sizes. Personally, I think for anyone with a wrist that is 7 inches or larger, the large size fits well. Any smaller than that, I think the medium size fits much better.

So that would be my recommendation! But of course whatever makes you happiest is the best


----------



## sryan79

I think the medium is better for you.


----------



## 14060

It looks too big, but a better photo is needed to be certain.


----------



## Goaterade

I’d go with medium. Also the blue is horrendous - I went to a Cartier boutique recently and even the sales associate was ****ting on it.


----------



## Cheep

If you have to ask, then you can’t.


----------



## gstand

WatchEnthusiast1983 said:


> On second inspection of the picture, I double down on my yes vote. The case isn't too big for your wrist, and the lugs seem to curve down nicely so that the bracelet wraps comfortably around the wrist? Am I right? If the lugs shot straight out from the case, you'd have an issue. Don't listen to these guys who wear 39 mm on their 7.5" wrists. THEY look weird.


Like Invicta?


----------



## jeezy1027

stebesplace said:


> Nope. I mean wear what you like, but just know you can’t really tell without a full body image in the mirror.


Thanks. I have huge forearms lmao


----------



## jeezy1027

Dang it! I hate you all! Just kidding! Lmao maybe I need a full body pic. Thanks for the input y’all!


----------



## jeezy1027

WhiskeyTengu said:


> No offense but if you have to ask, IMO you already seem to lack the self confidence to actually pull it off.
> 
> To me there are the following:
> 
> - those who wear a big watch because it's their fashion preference. WUS size purists think it looks horrible, but the guys actually wearing them tend to have the personality that wears these more often than their body type.
> 
> - those who wear big watches because they are fans of a particular brand model or style (Big Pilot and Panerai comes to mind). The DNA of these watches demand that no compromise to the size is taken, at the expense of a large but pure presence on the wrist. The self confidence to wear these watches comes with the territory. It's either there or it's not.
> 
> - those who no matter how thick or thin their wrist is, are just timid in general and constantly seeking affirmation for their fashion sense. Their comfort is likely to be dependent on how many likes they receive while wearing a specific watch.
> 
> These aren't absolutes and obviously just my opinion based on personal observations I've made over the years, but there is definitely some substance to them.
> 
> Not knowing you I can't measure your personality. I could take a guess based on this post.
> 
> If the shoe fits (or rather if the watch fits) though...


Dang that’s kind of mean spirited to tell someone they don’t have any confidence. But to your point, I love watches and I’ve made a mistake of buying a watch I thought I loved but ended up not anymore after 6 months because of the Size and lug over hang on my smaller wrist :/. Just wanted to ask an opinion about a watch and size on this watch forum. My bad for coming off not confident


----------



## jeezy1027

jdub said:


> Wrist shots taken from above tend to warp the proportions and doesn't really give a good idea of how a watch actually looks on your wrist.
> 
> The reason I am gonna say no is because you asking and not because of the photo. If you were certain and liked it you wouldn't need to ask.
> The trend is also moving to smaller time pieces , maybe give the medium a go.


Just traumatized from a previous purchase!


----------



## jeezy1027

Broke Dad said:


> I'm in the "wear what you want" camp.
> 
> But you asked for a reason, OP. You clearly have some hesitation about it, so you must think something doesn't work or isn't quite right with it. If when you first put it on you felt great about it, you would've posted a different thread like "Look what I got today!". Stuff to consider, good luck with your choice.


Just traumatized from a previous experience!


----------



## WhiskeyTengu

jeezy1027 said:


> Dang that’s kind of mean spirited to tell someone they don’t have any confidence. But to your point, I love watches and I’ve made a mistake of buying a watch I thought I loved but ended up not anymore after 6 months because of the Size and lug over hang on my smaller wrist :/. Just wanted to ask an opinion about a watch and size on this watch forum. My bad for coming off not confident


It would be mean sprited if I intended to make you feel bad. There was no malice behind my statement.

It's my opinion, based purely on the reasons why I would ask others for their opinion of something on my person, that I'm asking them because I want affirmation of something I'm already self conscious about.

There is, however, a qualitative difference between being OCD about overhanging lugs (personal) vs the widely held notion that if they overhang its just too large and therefore looks bad (social influence).

One may be confident, the other is worried what others will think for violating this social stigma.


----------



## jeezy1027

WhiskeyTengu said:


> It would be mean sprited if I intended to make you feel bad. There was no malice behind my statement.
> 
> It's my opinion, based purely on the reasons why I would ask others for their opinion of something on my person, that I'm asking them because I want affirmation of something I'm already self conscious about.
> 
> There is, however, a qualitative difference between being OCD about overhanging lugs (personal) vs the widely held notion that if they overhang its just too large and therefore looks bad (social influence).
> 
> One may be confident, the other is worried what others will think for violating this social stigma.


Thanks for the lesson. I’m just really neurotic. When it comes to my watches like probably many of us here and I’m constantly looking at them in my wrist because I love them.


paul-smith said:


> Worse case scenario wear it around the neck:
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flavor_Flav


lmao


----------



## jeezy1027

WhiskeyTengu said:


> It would be mean sprited if I intended to make you feel bad. There was no malice behind my statement.
> 
> It's my opinion, based purely on the reasons why I would ask others for their opinion of something on my person, that I'm asking them because I want affirmation of something I'm already self conscious about.
> 
> There is, however, a qualitative difference between being OCD about overhanging lugs (personal) vs the widely held notion that if they overhang its just too large and therefore looks bad (social influence).
> 
> One may be confident, the other is worried what others will think for violating this social stigma.


Haha just because intent isn’t there doesn’t mean you don’t have to choose your words wisely! All good though thanks for the input.


----------



## Mediocre

"Pulling off" a watch is more about confidence than anything else. If you like it, worry about no other opinions (except maybe a s/o)


----------



## jeezy1027

Mediocre said:


> "Pulling off" a watch is more about confidence than anything else. If you like it, worry about no other opinions (except maybe a s/o)


I’m sorry I poorly worded this then and said instead. Does this watch look too big for me.


----------



## Mediocre

jeezy1027 said:


> I’m sorry I poorly worded this then and said instead. Does this watch look too big for me.


Ah, no worries.

My personal preference is to lean on the smaller side for dress watches, so they can fit under a cuff when chosen for true dress wear.


----------



## mjrchabot

From those photos, it is objectively too big. I think you need to take a pic from an on-looker’s perspective or in front of a mirror. 

I think a medium would be more suitable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeezy1027

Mediocre said:


> Ah, no worries.
> 
> My personal preference is to lean on the smaller side for dress watches, so they can fit under a cuff when chosen for true dress wear.


I wanted it for everyday wear!


----------



## Mediocre

jeezy1027 said:


> I wanted it for everyday wear!


Oh, that doesn't change my thought on dress watches. Can still be worn regularly


----------



## WhiskeyTengu

jeezy1027 said:


> Haha just because intent isn’t there doesn’t mean you don’t have to choose your words wisely! All good though thanks for the input.


Sounds like, unfortunately, I was pretty accurate in my assessment. You admitted to being neurotic. Lacking confidence tends to be a trait of being neurotic.

But even with those traits, I personally think if you like the watch and it brings you any joy, I could care less how big or small it looks on you. I'm more interested in why, out of the myriad of watches in the world, a particular model resonated with you.

That's more of the fun behind this hobby for me.

*Common Neurotic Traits*

An overall tendency toward negative emotions.
Feels of anxiety or irritability.
Poor emotional stability.
*Feelings of self-doubt.*
*Being self-conscious or shy.*
Experiencing moodiness, sadness, or depression.
Easily stressed or upset; unable to handle stress well.
Dramatic changes in feelings.


----------



## jeezy1027

WhiskeyTengu said:


> Sounds like, unfortunately, I was pretty accurate in my assessment. You admitted to being neurotic. Lacking confidence tends to be a trait of being neurotic.
> 
> But even with those traits, I personally think if you like the watch and it brings you any joy, I could care less how big or small it looks on you. I'm more interested in why, out of the myriad of watches in the world, a particular model resonated with you.
> 
> That's more of the fun behind this hobby for me.
> 
> *Common Neurotic Traits*
> 
> An overall tendency toward negative emotions.
> Feels of anxiety or irritability.
> Poor emotional stability.
> *Feelings of self-doubt.*
> *Being self-conscious or shy.*
> Experiencing moodiness, sadness, or depression.
> Easily stressed or upset; unable to handle stress well.
> Dramatic changes in feelings.


Hahaha forsure have a good life


----------



## oztech

IMO to big for your wrist size .


----------



## reeder1

You can pull it off if you really love it, bottom line. It does look pretty massive, though. I tried on a large Santos a few weeks ago and, man, it felt huge. I’m getting the medium for my 7.5 wrist. But if you’ve got what it takes to wear that bad boy-you do it!! Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greedy

Not particularly.
And the medium will be too small at 35mm. That is a curse of that model.


----------



## jeezy1027

greedy said:


> Not particularly.
> And the medium will be too small at 35mm. That is a curse of that model.


Haha I actually feel really satisfied when I put on the medium. It fits me well. But I just really wanted to liek the large blue pvd


----------



## Bullydog

Too big for a Cartier, but Panerai would be good or a sub that size.


----------



## greedy

jeezy1027 said:


> Haha I actually feel really satisfied when I put on the medium. It fits me well. But I just really wanted to liek the large blue pvd


You can wait for a future launch, if there is a great deal of demand of that version in the large size. 
In any case, probably the steel version will be more timeless.


----------



## mhnies

I vote no. Way too big


----------



## cyclewatch

Too big and not a fan on this design. No.


----------



## breakz

greedy said:


> Not particularly.
> And the medium will be too small at 35mm. That is a curse of that model.


I disagree on this. The medium at 35mm wears very large, given it’s bright dial and square case shape. I have a 17mm wrist (similar to OP) and think it works really well.


----------



## greedy

breakz said:


> I disagree on this. The medium at 35mm wears very large, given it’s bright dial and square case shape. I have a 17mm wrist (similar to OP) and think it works really well.


Well, luckily there are opinions that differ from mine as the ADs need to make a living.


----------



## breakz

greedy said:


> Well, luckily there are opinions that differ from mine as the ADs need to make a living.


Yep, totally cool that we both expressed our conflicting opinions! 😁


----------



## Superdeluxe67

jeezy1027 said:


> Can I pull this watch off? I’ve been lusting after a santos and this blue one came out and now I’m not sure if I should stick with the medium or jf coukd pull off this large. I have a 6.65 inch wrist. Thanks for the input!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16610333
> 
> View attachment 16610334
> 
> View attachment 16610332


Looks good, go for it.


----------



## Dougiebaby

SaoDavi said:


> I'd pull it off as quick as possible and hand it back to the AD.
> 
> I think the Medium is better sized, unless you like that Panerai look.
> 
> I have the Medium on a 7.25" wrist and its fine. It will have even more presence on your wrist.



Hey SaoDavi,
I have the same size wrist (7.25") and considering the medium Santos. Regarding the bracelet and supplied strap - did you have any links taken out/added to accommodate your wrist (and which strap hole do you use on the leather strap)?

I ask as I do not have a Cartier dealer in my city and would need to order via Cartier website.

Thank you,
Doug


----------



## broadarrownati

What about a tank?


----------



## johnmichael

Sorry to say but, NO


----------



## AllGoldRollie

I think you can pull off any watch if you feel comfortable with it. Since you are asking, I think you probably don't feel comfortable with this one. If that's the case, go for the medium, you might love it. I personally have small wrists, and in my opinion the medium looks like it was tailored to fit me.


----------



## Bear1845

Great looking watch but I think it looks huge. You’d be better off looking at the medium or some of the previous Santos models.


----------



## Rollieboo

All day my son.


Flex on em


----------



## Rollieboo

Get the one

Don’t get the broke boy medium one


----------



## OhioMade

No. Medium is the way to go. You don't want the watch to "wear you."

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------

